# Florida/Awful smell cured.



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

Im just going to make this a quick topic for thos who have "that smell". If you have had this condition message me or email me. I had this condition 3 years, and i think i will help if you are willing to all or nothing. I dont know if i can help everyone but i am confident of the issue, as i recently found a doctor that was able to help. If you are in florida i can recommend you to him if you'd like. Ive been here before and posted having results with candida diet, but that wasnt the culprit. but indeed i did have dysbiosis.

Currently my symptoms of foggy brain, soft stool every other day foul smell, bad breath and inflammation of the ANUS and intestines which i am very sure you ALL should feel, as well as constipation gone. That being said, the universe has put the choice in your hands. You can email me at [email protected] if youd like to get more personal. Im not saying that i can cure you, but leaky gas is a real thing and theres a reason why everyone shows SIMILAR symptoms. Hope you all maintain a grip and stay strong. Trust me things get better, there is a fix to this crazy mess. I have been thru it and got out so can you.

If your in Florida i can recomend you to my doctor that helped me or we can personally speak or meet.


----------



## centraleurope01 (Nov 24, 2008)

Instead of being mysterious you should openly share what threatment u have been given. Thanks!


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

Gluten free, mixed in with symbiotic to help the gut lining heal. Also no milk while healing, because the gut is what produces the enzymes to digest milk.


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

Im honestly amzed at how this post has over 100 views but yet only 1 person has left a comment and only 1 email received. If by any means even half of the people who have viewed this have leaky gas than i think i will draw a conclusion, as this is actually my second attempt at reaching out to this community.

Long time ago i saw a post just like mine and kind of neglected it, as i had already felt like Gluten cannot possibly be the reason behind this condition. So before leaving this site for good, as to be honest is a very negative atmosphere to hang around and personally not much of help since the same people have been lingering around and no actual healing happening. So to the 1% who actually have a brain, do research behind gluten and wheat, maybe something will trigger in your head as of how all of this is connected. I have left my email here so that i dont feel guilty of being healed from leaky gas and keeping it to myself. I have also left the ingredients in which i and my doctor have used to help with this.

I havent seen my doctor in almost 2 months but i will be revisiting him to continue with my treatment. He has been away for some time as i found out his daughter committed suicide. When i found this out i actually left the clinic depressed, as im writing this i cant help but feel for him and writing about this is kind of helping me feel better somehow. My smell is gone, brain fog clearing up,energy dramatically changed, constipation gone inflamation much relieved. My head is clearer now..This are the symptoms everyone here should be feeling and i am confident of this. Ive already made this long enough and that is not my intention, so i will leave here the exact treatment of how i was fixed. I will not explain why or how it is all connected as i will leave that to your curiosity and self drive.

Treatment: Gluten Free Diet, no dairy. ALOT ALOT ALOT of water. Symbiotic Colostrum drink this with enzymes that help digest dairy since these contain milk. You will 100% see results within 2 months. Trust the healing process as it will get worse but eventually once the body begins to heal u will know. And goodluck to you all.


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Can you not degrade the community by saying they dont have brains, when you're the moron who recommended tons of people to the candida diet and guaranteed that it was the cure, recommended people to a diet that is physically detrimental to their health in which did not work for you or any others in the past since i've been here. And now here you are again with another great idea, oh it will work this time for sure i can't wait to hear your "success story". Saying this atmosphere is negative because you've been called out for your bs ideas by people who have dealt with this much longer tried many more things and done plenty more research is kind of amusing. Please get out, your contributions offer nothing useful, and your ego towards yourself and your ideas is unbearable.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Dropped you an e-mail


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Did anyone else try and found success?


----------



## GURUSgetOUT (Jul 31, 2017)

Sounds like you want to get someone behind you so you can get a following so then you can start selling something. My name in this forum is gurus-get-out. You are not the first salesman with a story here so please stop trying to get us into your snake oil stuff. Lets find the answer together instead of trying to feed on each other


----------

